# [gelöst] ALSA: Unable to set hw params

## morpheus2051

Hallo zusammen!

Zum Ersten: Vielen Dank für diese SUPER Distri!

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich nutze alsa zusammen mit einer Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS. Ich habe jeweils zwei Boxen für vorne und hinten. Seit geraumer Zeit funktioniert der Surround Sound nicht mehr (kann nicht mehr sagen seit wann, da ich ihn selten am Rechner brauche). Stereo funktioniert. 

```

Unable to set hw params for playback: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

Setting of hwparams failed: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

```

Ich bekomme immer diesen Fehler. 

Infos:

```

speaker-test -Dplug:surround40 -c4

speaker-test 1.0.11

Playback device is plug:surround40

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 4 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 64 to 16384

Period size range from 16 to 16384

Using max buffer size 16384

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 4096

was set buffer_size = 16384

Unable to set hw params for playback: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

Setting of hwparams failed: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

```

Diese funktionieren:

```

speaker-test -Dplug:rear -c2

speaker-test 1.0.11

Playback device is plug:rear

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 64 to 16384

Period size range from 16 to 16384

Using max buffer size 16384

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 4096

was set buffer_size = 16384

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

```

```

speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2

speaker-test 1.0.11

Playback device is plug:front

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 64 to 16384

Period size range from 16 to 16384

Using max buffer size 16384

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 4096

was set buffer_size = 16384

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

```

```

amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 5 [5%]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 19 [61%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 19 [61%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Tone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Bass',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Front Left: 20 [50%]

  Front Right: 20 [50%]

Simple mixer control 'Treble',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Front Left: 20 [50%]

  Front Right: 20 [50%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 90 [90%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 90 [90%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Synth',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line2',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic1' 'Mic2'

  Item0: 'Mic1'

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Optical',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Optical Raw',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 9 [60%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux2',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Mix',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Audigy CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'HD Analog Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'HD Analog Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'HD Analog Rear',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'HD Analog Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'HD SPDIF Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'HD SPDIF Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'HD SPDIF Rear',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'HD SPDIF Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'HD channel Capture',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: '0' '1' '2' '3'

  Item0: '0'

Simple mixer control 'HD source Capture',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'SPDIF' 'I2S' 'SRC48' 'SRCMulti_SPDIF' 'SRCMulti_I2S' 'CDIF' 'FX' 'AC97'

  Item0: 'SPDIF'

```

Auszug aus gmplayer dvd:///dev/dvd1:

```

[PP] Using external postprocessing filter, max q = 6.

alsa-init: using device surround40

alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:430:(snd_pcm_hw_channel_info) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_CHANNEL_INFO failed: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

alsa-init: unable to set hw-parameters: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät

alsa-lib: pcm.c:5294:(snd_pcm_sw_params_current) PCM not set up

alsa-init: unable to get sw-parameters: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

```

```

emerge --info:

Portage 2203-svn (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 alsa apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr cjk cli crypt cups curl dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Auszug aus lspci

```

02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

02:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

```

```

cat /proc/asound/cards:

 0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]

                      Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0xd800, irq 21

```

Folgende Kombinationen habe ich ausprobiert ohne Erfolg:

gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1:

alsa-driver-1.0.11

alsa-lib-1.0.11

gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1:

alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2

alsa-lib-1.0.10

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r6:

alsa-driver-1.0.11

alsa-lib-1.0.11

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r6:

Eingebauter Sound Support

Ich habe gestern noch ein emerge -e world durchgefuehrt  (mit portage-2.0.54). Daran sollte es auch nicht liegen. 

Ich waere dankbar fuer jeden Hinweis, der dieses Problem aus dem Weg raeumen koennte. Ich hoffe die Infos reichen. Irgendwie glaube ich ich habe etwas uebersehen. Google liefert zu diesem Problem wirklich wenig. 

P.S.: Die Karte ist in Ordnung. Sie laeuft ohne Probleme unter Win (ich mag dieses OS nicht).   

Mainboard ist: K7N2 Delta2 Platinum MS-6570E (nVidia nForce2 400 Ultra)

Besten Dank fuer die Hilfe!

morpheusLast edited by morpheus2051 on Sun Jul 30, 2006 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morpheus2051

Update:

Mit der Konfiguration

gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4:

alsa-driver-1.0.12_rc1-r1

alsa-lib-1.0.12_rc1

funktioniert es auch nicht. Ich habe jetzt mal versucht zurueck zur Version 1.0.9x von alsa-driver und alsa-lib zu kommen. Dazu habe ich von meiner alten Gentoo2005.1 CD den portage snapshot entpackt und die entsprechenden ebuilds in meinen lokalen portage-tree eingefuegt. Soweit so gut, nur kann ich leider den alsa-driver-1.0.9b nicht kompilieren.

Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```

make[3]: Leaving directory `/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/usb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/source SUBDIRS=/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b O=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/build modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/hpetimer.o

In file included from /daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/include/adriver.h:677,

                 from /daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/hpetimer.c:22:

include/linux/pci.h:496: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor numerischer Konstante

make[4]: *** [/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/hpetimer.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** [/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/daten/daten/internet/alsa-driver-1.0.9b] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [compile] Fehler 2

```

Vielleicht kann mir jetzt jemand weiterhelfen.

----------

## morpheus2051

-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 war der Übeltäter. Jetzt funktioniert alles.

----------

